# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Ещё одна ссылка

## valho

Забавно показалось, очередная программка для сбора денег, запустил её, пошло куча коннектов, открывались всплывающие окна, что то показывалось, очень натурально всё, за полчаса мне набежало где то 100 зелёненьких рублей, но на кошелёк в либерти ресерв они так и не дошли, видимо потерялись, взамен меня попросили по окончании процесса через веб интерфейс прислать сумму на какой то кошелёк, и всё, больше никаких денег вы своих никогда не увидите и в том числе от этой программки, забавно мне вот что показалось, на всякий случай скриншот вставил, - *lasc.xtreemhost.com/garanty.html* (нашёл второй адрес - *lasc2.xtreemhost.com*, третий - *lal.xtreemhost.com* четвёртый - *lipic.xtreemhost.com* пятый - *liberpicker.xtreemhost.com* шестой - *liberpicker.orgfree.com* седьмой - *libpicker.fortunecity.com* восьмой - *libepicker.fortunecity.com* девятый - *liberpicker.atspace.com* и т.д много их стало....)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Не присылайте свои сканы паспорта куда не попади, думаю не стоит выкладывать в социальных сетях свои фотографии на фоне машин иномарок, с барсетками, цепями, на фоне коттеджей и т.п. Иначе в один прекрасный момент такая фотка появится примерно на таком же сайте, несколько раз видел.

----------


## Marii

> Забавно показалось, очередная программка для сбора денег, запустил её, пошло куча коннектов, открывались всплывающие окна, что то показывалось, очень натурально всё, за полчаса мне набежало где то 100 зелёненьких рублей, но на кошелёк в либерти ресерв они так и не дошли, видимо потерялись, взамен меня попросили по окончании процесса через веб интерфейс прислать сумму на какой то кошелёк, и всё, больше никаких денег вы своих никогда не увидите и в том числе от этой программки, забавно мне вот что показалось, на всякий случай скриншот вставил, - *lasc.xtreemhost.com/garanty.html*



Я сама на это чуть не купилась, то же программу скачала эту, так же ссылки она открывала, потом запрос пошёл на 11,9$..  что то не верилось что всё так просто, хоть и расписано на сайте так убедительно с 1й стороны, но паспорт в заблуждения ввёл - решила посмотреть, и тут пожалуйста, кучи паспортов с таким же образцом  :Shocked:  полазила по сайтам и нашла ответ:

Хочу Чтоб добавили в списки сайт  :"http://": lasc.xtreemhost.com/garanty.html Развод на 1000% Процентов, проверено собственноручно.И программка ихняя Liberty Ascent.Да за такое стрелять пора.Уроды пользуются нынешним положениему людей и думают что все им сойдет с рук.Но бог шельму метит.Это на на долго.МОШЕННИКАМ По БАКЛАЖАНАМ!!!!!!!!!!!Уважаеммый Админ, позаботтесь пожалуйста по возможности об этом.

----------


## valho

Еще одна фотография не имеющая никакого отношения к тому кто пишет на сайте - *ХТТП://esp-sys.ru/vizitka.htm* (то же программа для серфинга вроде, но это уже не интересно и в прошлом), внизу есть кнопка на фальшивое зеркало сайта passport.webmoney.ru (якобы крутой чел), пока работает.
 

*Добавлено через 48 минут*

Человек который изображён на следующей фотографии с сайта даже и не подозревает что он на свою машину (хаммер вроде) заработал обыкновенным кликальщиком бонусов (хотя на фотографии вроде какой то автосалон)

----------


## valho

Каждый день делает новые сайты, уже наверно их больше семи, с разными фамилиями, пожалел бы чувака который на фотке, так на улице могут встретить и в тыковку дать

----------


## valho

Вот ещё одна фотка. хттп://rtdkgroup.tripod.com/

Тоже самое только без фотки wmgpro.tripod.com




> Компания "РТДК" занимается всевозможными программами для кряка (crack - от анг. "взлом")
> Мы занимаемся изготовлением кряков достаточно долго (с 1995 года) мы делали такие кряки как : Microsoft Office 98 Crack, 1C Бухгалтерия Кряк, Adobe 7.0 crack, Windows XP, и т.д.
> 
> Вы, наверное, уже слышали про "дыру" в крупнейшей платёжной системе WebMoney, хак-команда РТДК обнаружила уязвимость и ей же впервые удалось использовать эту уязвимость в написании программы, предназначенной для генерации денег на виртуальные кошельки...
> РТДК приглашает всех желающих испытать программу, которая лишний раз доказывает, что нет таких систем, которых взломать нельзя...



В проге находится Trojan-Spy

----------


## valho

Нашёлся ещё один с чужой фоткой - rbk.wmgros.ru




> Мечтаете зарабывать в интернете миллионы рублей, как это делают гуру; знать и уметь то, что знают и умеют они?!
> 
> ... Тогда, извините, ничем не могу помочь. Я всего лишь могу объяснить как сейчас и в данное время Вы можете начать зарабатывать около 450000 рублей\месяц, совершенно не напрягаясь...


и т.п.

----------


## kekezor

> Мне нет совершенно никакого интереса и смысла Вас обманывать. Так как репутация в интернет - дороже любого кидалова!


Я чуть не лопнул от смеха после прочтения этой фразы. Репутация. В интернет.

----------


## valho

dasper.ru
dasp-system.ru
dasp-systems.ru
pmms-system.com
Целых три чужих фото
 



> Хотелось бы акцентировать внимание на такой сфере Интернет бизнеса как adult, что в переводе означает эротика, порно. В последние годы, с развитием Интернет, adult приобрел невероятные масштабы! Некоторая неофициальная статистика говорит, что денежный оборот adult бизнеса составляет 60% от всего оборота денежных средств в Интернет. Т.е. речь идет о миллиардах долларов США. Почему бы не получать мизерную часть от этих денег? Теперь, благодаря DataArtSoft company, Adult-проектам и DASPer.ru, у вас есть такая возможность!


 Ещё есть какая то бредовая прога, скорей всего шпионское ПО, запускать пока не пробовал.
---
Кое где начали наезжать уже что это нормальная компашка, а на самом сайте переделали текст



> 1) Персональный аттестат системы WebMoney.
> 
> Аттестат это первое на что необходимо обратить внимание. Персональный аттестат является пожалуй самой весомой гарантией среди всех остальных. Более опытные пользователи сети знают, что WebMoney очень серьезно относятся к идентификации личности своих пользователей. Поэтому, наличие персонального аттестат любого Интернет-ресурса сразу говорит в пользу проекта. Более того, так называемый BL (бизнес активность участника), который можно увидеть на странице просмотра аттестата говорит о статусе владельца.
> 
> 
> 
> Но если аттестата нет, не спешите делать выводы. Обратите внимание на другие факторы. Тем более их еще предостаточно.
> 
> 
> ...


2-4 пункты можно выбросить из головы, это полный бред.
На первом пункте была немного другая надпись с указанием фишинг-адреса 
 :"http://": passport.webm*c*ney.ru/asp/CertView.asp?wmid=250856563563
 :"http://": passport.webm*c*ney.ru/asp/CertView.asp?wmid=408858333908

Вместо неё теперь эта надпись



> Но если аттестата нет, не спешите делать выводы. Обратите внимание на другие факторы. Тем более их еще предостаточно.


---
https://arbitrage.webmoney.ru/asp/cl...08&=1&x=5&y=10

мдя уж -



> *Партнерская программа DASPER.RU*
> Описание программы.
> И так, если вы читаете этот текст значит наверняка знаете чем на самом деле занимается Dasper.ru. Это может вылядеть немного смешно, но проект имеет партнерскую программу. Если вы такой-же безсовестный отморозок как администратор Даспера, то можете заработать на привлечении л... Нет. давайте будем их уважать и называть просто клиентами. И так обман и кидалово хорошо ли это? Вопрос очень философский, и рассуждать можно очень долго, но буду краток. Конечно заработок обманом это плохо, но только не в нашем жестоком и несправедливом мире. А проведя параллель например со стадом зверей, где для выживания нужно убивать, обманывать для того что-бы выжить, уже совсем не кажется преступлением.
> 
> Техническая сторона.
> И так вы хотите учавствовать в партнерской программе. Нет ничего проще. Переходите на страницу подчи заявки И заполняете все поля. В течении суток я добавляю Вас в в партнеры проекта. Ваш ID зашивается в программу. Т.е. Для каждого партнера программа компилируется индивидуально. Что делать с программой далее это уже Ваше дело. Вместе с пршграммой и уникальной ссылкой на сайт Вы получаете доступ к полной статистике по вашим "клиентам". И оплатам лицензий. Как примерно это будет выглядеть можно посмотреть на этой странице
> 
> Ваше вознаграждение и выплата.
> После оплаты вашим клиентом лицензии, на ваш акаунт моментально зачисляется 50% от полученых средств. Весь процесс автоматизирован. Выплату вы можете получить заказав по ICQ или e-mail что на странице контактов сайта dasper.ru. Выплаты могут быть в либерти, yandex.деньги, на счет в приват банке (через обменник) или ваучером пополнения любого мобильного оператора. Вы можете предложить любой свой сбособ выплаты, главное чтоб соблюдалась наша анонимность. C WebMoney не работаем!

----------


## senyak

Типо одноклассники - odnonochniki.ru/?rid=7&amp;sub=160
Вконтакте агент - agentvkontakte.ru/index.php

*Добавлено через 3 часа 2 минуты*

Туда же - vsexkontakte.net/v2/new.php

----------


## valho

:"http://": kidalo.com



> Этот проект основан с целью получения прибыли от инвестиций на международном валютном рынке forex. Основная задача проекта - высокодоходное инвестирование, прибыль от которого в несколько раз превышает проценты по банковскому депозиту, в паевых инвестиционных фондах и прочих инструментах инвестирования при полном отсутствии рисков.

----------


## Damien

> Я сама на это чуть не купилась, то же программу скачала эту, так же ссылки она открывала


если уж так тянет нажимать денежную кнопочку:

Кнопка «Бабло!»

- здесь хотя бы никакого мошенства  :Smiley: 

Не вижу особого смысла публиковать ссылки на сайты кидал. Неужели кто то до сих пор верит, что ему расскажут как заработать 500$ в день за просто так?

----------


## Torvic99

> если уж так тянет нажимать денежную кнопочку:
> 
> Кнопка «Бабло!»
> 
> - здесь хотя бы никакого мошенства


А вот с этим в раздел "юмор"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## valho

> Не вижу особого смысла публиковать ссылки на сайты кидал. Неужели кто то до сих пор верит, что ему расскажут как заработать 500$ в день за просто так?


Смеётесь что ли?  :Smiley:  Если тут публиковать на самом дели ссылки то их набиралось бы по 5000 в день

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> А вот с этим в раздел "юмор"


Да посмеялся от души ... действительно только в юмор такое описание!




> Смеётесь что ли?  Если тут публиковать на самом дели ссылки то их набиралось бы по 5000 в день


Ну если более творчески подойти то все 50 000  :Wink:

----------


## Wiesel

Adult = эротика, порно? Грамотеи, ага  :Smiley: 
Но на самом деле грамотность информативного текста на сайте не обязательно что-то значит. Иногда ошибки в тексте просто означают, что текст набирал неграмотный сотрудник  :Smiley:  Я вот уже не первый год вижу в форме для заполнения объявлений довольно серьезного портала по металлургии категорию "аллюминий и его сплавы" -_-. Или тучу орфографических и речевых ошибок в рассказе "о компании" на сайте конкурентов  :Smiley: 

Хотя конечно, уважающая себя организация с большей вероятностью проследит за подаваемой в интернете информацией.

----------


## valho

:"http://": kidalo.com
Похоже паспорт липовый и там ещё какой то диплом тоже



> Готов встретиться с любым инвестором, вложившему по инвестиционному плану «GOLD» и показать все свои паспортные данные, а также свои торговые счета в Альпари. Встреча возможна в любом городе России при условии, что Вы оплатите проезд туда и обратно от г. Калуга и трехдневное проживание в гостинице (не менее четырех звезд).


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Смотрю, на данный момент не работает.
Трудно мелким жуликам в сети, как только открывают хайп за них сразу берутся крупные жулики, у огромного количества хомячков компики заражены ботами, они их включают, благо этих хомячков много развелось и после трёх недель атак ддосом, проекта нету...

----------


## valho

Это правда уже старое, но товарищи продолжают "работать" и размножаться - якобы Потапов Константин Романович
108usd.ru
308usd.com
onlinezarabotok.ru



> Здравствуйте! Я, Потапов Константин Романович, 1967 года рождения, окончил Воронежский Экономико-правовой институт в 1989 году по специальности «финансы и кредит, налоги и налогообложение». Работать где-то на дядю мне ужасно не хотелось, решил попробовать себя в Интернете.
> 
> Ведь за Интернетом будущее, сегодня с каждым днем появляются сотни новых сайтов и многие из них с полезной и ценной информацией. Найти хорошую работу в сети можно, главное не опускать руки и добиваться. Впрочем, я так и сделал...
> На данный момент, с помощью сайта on-earnings я зарабатываю неплохие деньги. Не ждите чудес, начинайте и Вы.
> 
> Посмотрите, какую машину я купил после 4 месяцев работы:


Заметил что надпись на машине - *продаётся*
108usd.ru/obomne.php

----------


## valho

D.A.S.P
exe-money.ru/contact.html
Как он помолодел резко



> Я, *Потапов Константин Романович*, родился в 1983 году в г. Каменске – Шахтинском Ростовской области ( там же и проживаю сейчас ), в семье рабочих. Отец бульдозерист, мама – рабочая.
> Как и все закончил институт, начал работать менеджером в маленькой тур-фирме, (работа скучная и рутиная). В 2007 году узнал про компанию DataArtSoft. Начал налаживать связи, блягодаря хорошему знанию английского языка, стал распространител программы и официальным представителем. И тут жизнь пошла в гору.
>     На данный момент имею ежемясячный заработок около 5000$, деньги не очень большие по меркам DataArtSoft (средняя зарплата в их компании в районе 8000$), но мне хватает вполне. Больше не где не работаю DASP моё основное занятие.Вообшем живу в своё удовольствие. Отдыхаю где хочу, кстати это я в Турции.






> За год работы смог себе позволить купить машину, раньше когда работал менеджером не мог себе позволить. Вот он, форд фокус

----------


## valho

Продолжение на kidalo.com, занавес.



> Вы не оценили моего великолепного замысла по созданию Бренда Кидало. Вы не понимаете, что мы могли бы порвать интернет и сделать революцию в хайп-индустрии. Вы хотите, чтобы вам услаждали слух благозвучными доменами и рассказывали сказки о форексе, антиквариате и прочих фючерсы.
> Вы - ЖИВОТНЫЕ. Я в поте лица отпахал 3 месяца, я не спал ночей, отбиваясь от ДДОса, восстанавливая скрипты, делая выплаты, отбиваясь на форумах от врагов проекта. Я засыпал с удочками в своем рыболовном магазине, я на автомате от недосыпания и усталости съел годовой запас мормышек, я забыл вкус спиртного и как выглядят женские сиськи... Что я получил в замен?? Копеечные вклады, ироническое отношение и полное отсутствие крупных инвесторов? При этом в теме про ДЦ выкладывали скрины на дясятки тысч долларов, МИНИХАЙП взлетел за считанные недели, а я ничего не получил взамен за свое самоотверженное отношение к вкладчикам.
> 
> Потому не получите вы ничего. Те копейки, что вы накидали, пойдут на востановление моего измученного усталостью организма. Я на ваши деньги возьму водки, пива, двух а лучше трех проституток и уеду на Селигер. А вы продолжайте вкладывать тысячи в минихайп, Кассымову и прочие "серьезные проекты". Пусть вас кинут там. Грязные и подлые ЖИВОТНЫЕ. Ненавижу!

----------


## valho

> kidalo.com


Хотел показать скан знакомому, посмеяться... удалили  :Furious3:  . В следующий раз надо будет сделать свою.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sergey789

Проверьте пожалуйста ссылку.
Периодически выскакивает ..
http://www.google.com.ijlij.net/chrome/?sid=3529 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## olejah

На первый взгляд ничего зловредного. А где выскакивает и как?

----------


## Sergey789

Периодически серфю в нете ,2 раза в неделю стабильно... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Выскакивает просто как  новая вкладка в хроме..

- - - Добавлено - - -

Периодически серфю в нете ,2 раза в неделю стабильно... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Там ведь есть кнопочка типа- обновить гугл хром...Если нажать что будет...интересно... :Censored:

----------


## valho

> Если нажать что будет...интересно...


Телефон там попросят ввести сотовый, потом подписка пойдёт платная. Это самый минимум попросят, параллельно ещё бывают эксплойты суют.

----------


## nbnfy

http://efuv00.pro  -----Будьте осторожны.Выскакивает при работе с Хромом,просит его обновить и ввести номер телефона :Censored: .

----------

